# Bottle Wall



## ktbi (Nov 2, 2008)

I finally decided to put up a display for some of my favorites.  This wall is a half wall separating the kitchen/living room from the family room.  It's funny how you forget which bottles you have or what they look like when you store them in boxes in the garage. About a third of these I helped dig in the 60's/70's and inherited them from my grandfather about fifteen years ago. Thnks for looking.....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry - here it is embedded.....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 2, 2008)

That's a really nice display of your bottles, Ron! I like it![]

 Kate


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 2, 2008)

hi ron,  that's a great way to display and still see all the bottles.  really looks sharp.  rhona


----------



## glass man (Nov 2, 2008)

NOW THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 2, 2008)

very neat display


----------



## ktbi (Nov 3, 2008)

Thnks for the comments all...and Lobey - I am near a minor fault line, but this part of California isn't really an earthquake prone place, and they are actually quite securely tacked down with some stuff my wife picked up.  Not really worried about it cause if it shakes off the shelf now, they wouldn't have been much safer in the garage......Ron


----------



## glass man (Nov 3, 2008)

ON THE LEFT OF THE SCREEN AT THE TOP ,WHAT IS THE LARGE GREEN RECTANGULAR MEDICINE LOOKING BOTTLE?


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks sharp, well balanced, great bottles!


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow[:-]...Is That a Purple Cathedral Jar up top........Never seen one is it a repro........hehe...[8D]...........That is a Sweat Collection you got there, How many are dug..........77


----------



## ktbi (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks again for comments....Cobaltbot - I moved bottles from shelf to shelf until I got what looked 'balanced'.  It took awhile and happy to know it was noticed.  Jamie, the green medicine is Dr. Fernando Barcelo and it was a surprise.  I bought a lot of about six bottles a couple of years ago to get something else.  This one was in the lot and I liked it, especially the color. Can't even remember what I was originally after. 77 - the purple cathedral is a dug bottle from the 60's.  Had it a long time - 2 of them actually.  About a third, maybe a little more, are dug.  I don't dig anymore so have to rely on shows, ebay, yard sales, and such.....Ron


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 3, 2008)

Impressive display Ron!  How many of those are part of your Nevada collection?  I have a Nevada soda that I wouldn't mind trading.


----------



## ktbi (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Tim,  One shelf is Nevada bottles.  The five on the left are G.C. Thaxter, Carson City and the five on the right are A.M. Cole, Virginia City.  I have about 80 total from Nevada, but most of them are clear meds and aren't really impressive looking in a big display.  Give me a call sometime and come on over.  You mentioned you had a couple of Vacaville Drug and I have a few Norcal Medicine.  Lets make some trades trades.....Ron


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 3, 2008)

I have 3 of those A.M. Coles.  I had 4 but one was a duplicate.  I sold it and made up my cost for all four of them and still made a profit.  I picked 'em up at that big antique co-op up in Rocklin, right off of I80 for about 5 bucks a piece.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Nov 4, 2008)

good stuff man!


----------



## downeastdigger (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful  !!


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 4, 2008)

Now that is inspiration.  Looks GREAT ! ! And a different twist on displaying em.  Great job.


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice and thanks for sharing.  Could you please show some close ups of the other shelves?  I'm sure everyone would appreciate it.  Thanks!

 PD


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi PennDigger.....I'll post some of the other shelves - thnks for asking....This first one is just some of the labeled medicines I have....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2008)

These are four caffine bottles on the left and four poisons on the right.   Middle bottle is an Injection Brou - which contained and opium/morphine combo for VD .....


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2008)

These are all different Warner's....Cure, Kidney & Liver, Rheumatism, Diabetes, concentrate, sample, etc....


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2008)

These are some of my favorites...I had a kidney transplant two years ago and like to collect embossed bottles with 'Kidney' on them.....these are all Kidney bottles with the exception of the one on the far right..it's a urine collection bottle and kinda related. I like the seventh one over from the left - Oregon Kidney Tea.....Ron


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2008)

This one has a few of my favorite inks and master inks....The one in the middle of the right side group is an Open Pontil 10-sided ink.  I remember finding that in Rawhide Nevada in the town dump in about '62.  I also remember the dump was absolutely loaded with log cabin syrup tins.  Illegal to dig those ghost towns now.  I could get arrested for picking up a bottle shard, but a mining company BURIED Rawhide with mine trailings.  I was only about 10, but I remember all the old buildings, saloons, stores, etc.  There is a small plaque by a very small graveyard and that's all that's left....very sad....Ron


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for showing the rest of the pics.  Loved the Warner's row.  I saw a Warner's kidney and liver bitters today at the Pittsburgh show.  Same size as the small nervines.  Never saw one before.  Couple of nice green Frankfurt Warners there too.  If you don't have a Dr. Kilmer's with the kidney on it, I could send you one.  

 PD


----------



## glass man (Nov 10, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR WONDERFUL COLLECTION! WHAT IS THE BEAUTIFUL DARK GREEN ONE ON THE KIDNEY SHELF?JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (Nov 10, 2008)

Great bottles and pics Ktbi....[] excellent collection * thanks for showing!


----------



## ktbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I truly do appreciate them.  Tom, I do have several Dr Kilmers.  I didn't put up a picture of that individual shelf, but there is one small shelf with five Dr Kilmer's (Cure, Remedy, samples, U&O) on the bottom left side.  I'm looking for a Female Remedy next.  I also have a framed Dr Kilmer's trading card and an almanac next to the bottles for a little something diffferent.  Jamie - I don't have a green bottle on the kidney shelf.  I do have a tall, narrow dk green bottle on the top shelf that I believe is a capers bottle - not sure.  Also, I have a green Rainer Beer on the other top shelf.  That's an earlier one from San Francisco.  Rainer is in Seattle now.....Thnks again......Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the druggists. I think I may have dug an injection brou. Nice display!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 11, 2008)

I think I have a Kilmer's Female Remedy from the Clarence, NY flea market, in bad shape, if you want to have it tumbled.

 PD


----------



## ktbi (Nov 11, 2008)

Tom. I am interested in the Kilmer's female remedy.  Will a tumble make it a decent enough display? How much would you like for it?     Thnks...Ron


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 12, 2008)

_If I can find it, you can have it for the cost of shipping.Will look this weekend.  WTF is up with this font???_

_PD_


----------



## ktbi (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you PennDigger.  Just let me know.....Ron


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: ktbi
> 
> Thanks for the comments, I truly do appreciate them.  Tom, I do have several Dr Kilmers.  I didn't put up a picture of that individual shelf, but there is one small shelf with five Dr Kilmer's (Cure, Remedy, samples, U&O) on the bottom left side.  I'm looking for a Female Remedy next.  I also have a framed Dr Kilmer's trading card and an almanac next to the bottles for a little something diffferent.  Jamie - I don't have a green bottle on the kidney shelf.  I do have a tall, narrow dk green bottle on the top shelf that I believe is a capers bottle - not sure.  Also, I have a green Rainer Beer on the other top shelf.  That's an earlier one from San Francisco.  Rainer is in Seattle now.....Thnks again......Ron


    EYES ARE GOING RON AND I WEAR GLASSES! IT IS THE 4TH BOTTLE FROM THE LEFT FACING THE SCREEN. IT IS SQUARE AND IS NEXT TO THE CLEAR PRESCRIPTION LOOKING BOTTLE.. MAYBE IT JUST LOOKS DARK GREEN ON THIS COMPUTER. JAMIE


----------



## ktbi (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Jamie....now that I look at it, it does look dark green in the photo.  It's a Lash's Kidney and Liver bottle in a recessed panel. Kind of unusual.  The clear prescription bottle you mentioned is a Kurnitzki's Wire Grass Liver and Kidney Medicine from Charleston. Thanks for asking.  I like the Kidney bottles...Ron


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 18, 2008)

Still looking for it.  Haven't made it up to the barn yet.  Think I paid $5 for it summer of '07.   I'll let you know when I find it.   Haven't had a lot of time lately.



 PD


----------



## ktbi (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks PD...I appreciate your offer...anything you are looking for?  I have a couple of PA bottles.  Don't find a lot over here...Ron


----------



## sloughduck (Dec 31, 2008)

Very clean looking display


----------



## bottleman 2 (Feb 15, 2009)

ktbi,
 Today is the first time i have visited this site and i was very impressed with the way you have your bottles displayed.  This has given me ideas on how i may do my bottles.  I liked the display so much i made it my background on my desk top. 

 Thank you very much for sharing the collection display

 bottleman 2[:-]


----------



## ktbi (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks bottleman2...Welcome to the forum.  Like to see some pictures of your collection....Ron


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 24, 2009)

Ktbi,

 Have not forgotten you.  It was +3 degrees +wind this morning, have not been to the barn in months to look for the bottle you want.  If Spring ever arrives, I will look for you.  Most snow in 30 years here they say.

 Regards,

 PD


----------



## ktbi (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi PD...Thank you...That's very thoughtful...If there is someway I can return your kindness, please let me know...Ron


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 22, 2009)

I really like the geometric layout mixed with the framed uh, labels? Trade cards? to break up the horizontal shelf pattern . It's true how easy it is to forget what one has with everything packed away in boxes, but I'm right here in the "Heart" of earthquake country in San Jose. Lost and damaged a good number of bottles back in 1989 so "wrapped and boxed" is the way I display mine now.


----------

